# Omg what a night. LOL



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So.. I am at work, doing the work thing when bob comes up and tells me that someone saw that our car had a flat. Crap.

So I go out and see said flat. Right down to the rim. 

I dig out all of the crap from the trunk to get the spare out.

Had bob and some guys change the tire, was looking good.

Got started off fown the road. The spare was a little low so we were going to fill it and head to the CT. 

Got only a spit away from the gas station and the spare blows! U_u

Called for a tow, waited 45 mins. (he got a bit lost)

Paid 80 bucks to have the car towed 10 mins away to the CT.

Get there and the guy says they wouldnt be able to get us in, but we said we had a tow out there and we lived in scarb. (I work in pickering)

He made room for us, thank heavens and got our car in. (about 7.) They got to work on it at around 8:45 and find out that the rim has a dent in it. 

We try to buy a new rim but they didnt have 14 inch anymore LOL

Thankfully they get the new tires back on the rim and had been able to inflate the spare again.

367.00 dollars later and we are home at 10. *yawn* Hate it when this stuff happens but it worked out okay


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your day. That blows. Sounds like the kind of luck I usually have...one little thing snowballs into a big thing before I can do anything about it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You know.. It happens every once and a while and as long as you keep pretty cool about it.. it will work out. 

Esp. when there really isnt much you can do about that stuff. :3 Not worth getting upset about it.


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

Life happens .... remember it could always be worse.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

wow, that really sucks.... does your car have a donut spare or a full spare?

that's one thing I hate seeing, cars with the donut spare on...most ppl don't know you're supposed to go below like 60km/h on it, and take it on the highway... sigh!.... I've never driven a car that did not come with a full spare tire  never had to use it either.... I blew two tires at once before, but I got cut off, and had to take a curb with me....got those tires 3 days before that incident... my dad wasn't happy....his car  but the tire guy (his friend) gave us a new set


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> that's one thing I hate seeing, cars with the donut spare on...most ppl don't know you're supposed to go below like 60km/h on it, and take it on the highway... sigh!


Not only speed limitations - "donut" tires have distance limitations on them too (they're only safe for "X"-number of KM's), and when used, other features like electronic stability control, traction control and even good ol' ABS brakes don't calibrate/function correctly/as designed... Essentially those skinny weight/space-saving tires are bloody dangerous, and should ONLY be used to get the car directly to a repairs garage.

I sympathise, Cid - the births of each of my 2 kids cost me a tire on the way to the hospital each time! (our first arrived so early in the morning, and during a LOOONG 26hr labour - I clipped a kerb on the way back to the hospital, slicing the right rear tire. With our second, I picked up a nail through the sidewall on the left rear on the way to the hospital! No more kids - the 'other' kind of rubber is cheaper!   )


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that sucks. Make a habit of rotating your spare out. That way, you'll make use of your spare and make sure that it works too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

LOL at windowlicka.

I ride a bike and I have had a few tire woes... like when we were riding to my mothers (when she lived just south of stratford) my husband blew a tire, then he put the spare on, little while later we blew that one. ALmost midnight, we're sitting in a dark driveway trying to patch a tire to get on the road again. Fortunately it didn't blow again. about 110km ride. 

Blowing a tire as in exploding it, can be disconcerting. Sounds like a gunshot. 

At least it got sorted out for you.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Windowlicka said:


> Not only speed limitations - "donut" tires have distance limitations on them too (they're only safe for "X"-number of KM's), and when used, other features like electronic stability control, traction control and even good ol' ABS brakes don't calibrate/function correctly/as designed... Essentially those skinny weight/space-saving tires are bloody dangerous, and should ONLY be used to get the car directly to a repairs garage.
> 
> I sympathise, Cid - the births of each of my 2 kids cost me a tire on the way to the hospital each time! (our first arrived so early in the morning, and during a LOOONG 26hr labour - I clipped a kerb on the way back to the hospital, slicing the right rear tire. With our second, I picked up a nail through the sidewall on the left rear on the way to the hospital! No more kids - the 'other' kind of rubber is cheaper!   )


ROFL!!! Thats wayy tooooo funny XD


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee thanks guys 

Yea I learned my lession with this one. I was lucky enough to have my mum there. My car didnt come with a jack! I didnt know till yesterday.

So we'll be going out to have that taken care of soon


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

part of the reason I like bikes. the amount you spent on a new tire I could get a whole new vehical. Mind you, I need to spend a load on getting a new bearing set. However, with that said, the bike is 20+ years old


----------

